# Happy Birthday Jack Reaper



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday !!!! I hope you're joining up with some other haunters for some partying.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Well at least today you have a good reason to party in your birthday suit!

Have a great day, Jack!


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

Happy Happy birthday to you!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Jack Reaper.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy birthday Jack Reaper!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Jack! I'm glad you got to party in your b-day suit.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Very scary birthday to you.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday, dude!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Handsome!!

So, uh....
Can I have the first look-see at those birthday suit Birthday party pics?


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

happy birthday jack ..............and many more............


----------



## palerider44magg (Jul 11, 2006)

and happy birthday too all who birthday this maybe ..........


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jack


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy BirthDay!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday JR!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Jack Reaper!!!!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Jack Reaper*


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthady to you
Happy Birthday dear Jackie
Happy Birthday to you.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

doh... what was i thinking??

ahem..... (bad singing)
Happy Birthday to You,
Happy Birthday to You,
Happy Birthday JACK REAPER!!...
Happy Birthday to YOU!!!


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Party on!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Jack! :> Hope you have a great one! :>


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey Jack, Happiest Of Happy Birthday Wishes to you!


----------

